# How to free memory space for new pics?



## Carlos Martínez Riera

How can I free my quota of uploaded images? 
I've tried going back to the old posts where I uploaded pics, but they can't be edited or deleted anymore.
Thx
Carlos


----------



## Leopold

Control panel / Manage attachments  

L.


----------



## VenusEnvy

My two photos in the "faces" forum took up all my memory, so I did what you said, Leo.     I had to delete them. Now, I no longer have a face in the forum! Ahhh, C'est la vie . . .


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> My two photos in the "faces" forum took up all my memory, so I did what you said, Leo.   I had to delete them. Now, I no longer have a face in the forum! Ahhh, C'est la vie . . .


 
But, how did you delete them?
Cause I went to the contri with my picture, and I was unable to edit or delete the pic.


----------



## Leopold

Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> But, how did you delete them?
> Cause I went to the contri with my picture, and I was unable to edit or delete the pic.



You went where? With your picture?

Control panel, then bottom left Manage attachments/Archivos adjuntos. And the you mark the tick and delete them (I have no attachments currently, so i can't be more specific, sorry).

An yes Venus, you have a limited space for your attachments. You could try reducing the weight of the pics...

L.


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Leopold said:
			
		

> You went where? With your picture?
> 
> Control panel, then bottom left Manage attachments/Archivos adjuntos. And the you mark the tick and delete them (I have no attachments currently, so i can't be more specific, sorry).
> 
> An yes Venus, you have a limited space for your attachments. You could try reducing the weight of the pics...
> 
> L.


 
Vale, vale. Ya sé dónde dices. Tá claro, gracias

Carlos


----------



## alc112

Una cosa util para no usar el espacio de WR es cargar la foto en Yahho! maletín. despues abren el link donde está la imagen, le seleccionan le dan copiar, hacen un nuevo post y le dan pegar y supuestamente ahi queda hasta que borren la imagen del maletin de yahoo!


----------



## supercrom

alc112 said:
			
		

> Una cosa útil para no usar el espacio de WR es cargar la foto en Yahoo! maletín. Después abren el enlace donde está la imagen, le seleccionan y le dan copiar, hacen un nuevo post y le dan pegar y supuestamente ahí queda hasta que borren la imagen del maletin de Yahoo!



Esto no siempre del copiar y pegar funciona, con otros navegadores sólo copia la imagen al portapapeles y luego la pega, como pasa con Mozilla.
Toda imagen tiene una dirección, una ubicación en la red de redes, por tanto tiene una URL, esta url se copia (clic derecho sobre la imagen, propiedades) y se pega en el cuadro de texto que sale cuando presionas *insertar imagen* en el nuevo _post _que redactas... lo compruebas con la vista previa (en Mozilla funciona muy bien así y en IE también).

What you have said works but only for IE users, other browsers are not compatible with this WYSIWYG editor (the one we use to write posts). I use Mozilla and what I do is to copy the image location and then click on the "Insert image" icon, paste the URL and the click on "OK". You can check your post an how you have done by clicking "preview post" .

*CROM

P.S.  *Since you've got a Yahoo! account, you can active your web page in http://geocities.yahoo.com. Just sign in (If it is the first time, choose your topic, click "Build your web site now!") and go to the file manager, open file manager, click "upload files", upload your image , copy the URL (location), paste it on the box after clicking "Insert image" and that's all. You can upload not only images, but also other type of files (some are invalid). 

Example:







Enjoy geocities!


----------



## Leopold

cromteaches said:
			
		

> Esto no siempre del copiar y pegar funciona, con otros navegadores sólo copia la imagen al portapapeles y luego la pega, como pasa con Mozilla.



¿?
¿Es un uso peruano?
"Esto de copiar y pegar no siempre funciona" me parece mucho mejor... pero igual soy yo...

Leo


----------



## supercrom

Pillaste una errata mía por apurado:
 Esto del copiar y pegar no funciona siempre, con otros navegadores sólo se copia la imagen al portapapeles y luego la pega, como pasa con Mozilla.




*Gracias *por tus precisiones, me hubiera avergonzado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mucho más si me corregía un usuario que aprendía español, je je 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*CROM*


----------



## Leopold

No te avergüences, Crom. Yo hoy, a lo tonto a lo tonto he escrito "llendo" 

Leo


----------



## supercrom

Líopold, 
Have you tried my suggestion about uploading images in geocities.com?

*CROM*


----------

